# Restripping parking lot for access opens bag of worms



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Is restriping a parking lot of a strip center to add accessible spaces considered an alteration?
Pre-existing 1978, unsprinklered 1 story 400 feet long with rear driveway behind building.
No fire lanes on site.
Does restriping trigger addition of fire lane stripping if non pre-existing?


----------



## steveray (Jul 21, 2017)

Just accessible striping here, the FM should keep up on required fire lanes regardless of the rest of the striping...


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

I would say no

Just because you re paint, have to paint your house every so often, does not kick in code requirements


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2017)

When a business, State or local government agency, or other covered entity restripes a parking lot, it must provide accessible parking spaces as required by the ADA Standards for Accessible Design.  Failure to do so would violate the ADA.
Businesses or privately owned facilities that provide goods or services to the public have a continuing ADA obligation to remove barriers to access in existing parking lots when it is readily achievable to do so.  Because restriping is relatively inexpensive, it is readily achievable in most cases.
https://www.ada.gov/restripe.pdf


----------



## JPohling (Jul 21, 2017)

How does that relate to providing fire lane striping?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Is restriping a parking lot of a strip center to add accessible spaces considered an alteration?
> Pre-existing 1978, unsprinklered 1 story 400 feet long with rear driveway behind building.
> No fire lanes on site.
> Does restriping trigger addition of fire lane stripping if non pre-existing?


In CA, restriping the lot, typically, does not trigger other upgrades.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you for your responses, all is now ok.


----------

